
WordPress 5.0 introduces a flexible block-based content editor - lighthouse16
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2018/12/07/wordpress-5-0-introduces-a-flexible-block-based-content-editor/
======
pmlnr
What the article doesn't mention is that the new editor is completely
incompatible with a serious amount of plugins due to the redesigned Edit page.
There are severe accessibility issues with it[^1], and, in general, it breaks
formerly working core features, such as reordering galleries (this is a first
hand experience).

Gutenberg is going to be disastrous in short term, in long term - we're
talking years -, it may come out nice.

Those not willing to deal with it should take a look at
[https://www.classicpress.net/](https://www.classicpress.net/)

[^1]: [https://wptavern.com/gutenberg-accessibility-audit-
postponed...](https://wptavern.com/gutenberg-accessibility-audit-postponed-
indefinitely)

~~~
apatters
If you still need or want the old editing experience, you don't need to switch
to a fork. WordPress is keeping the old editor available as a plugin for at
least the next 4 years: [https://wordpress.org/plugins/classic-
editor/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/classic-editor/)

Anyone who made customizations to the old editor has 4+ years to figure out
what to do about Gutenberg (plus they have had the 2 or so years that it has
already spent in beta).

------
ivanstegic
How is it that the article makes no mention of the significant accessibility
issues with the editor and the resignation of at least one key figure in the
community?

[https://make.wordpress.org/accessibility/2018/10/29/report-o...](https://make.wordpress.org/accessibility/2018/10/29/report-
on-the-accessibility-status-of-gutenberg/)

[https://wptavern.com/wordpress-accessibility-team-lead-
resig...](https://wptavern.com/wordpress-accessibility-team-lead-resigns-
cites-political-complications-related-to-gutenberg)

~~~
johnchristopher
Because it's an eight sentences announcement article and not an opinion piece
or an in-depth review.

That being said, it's amazing a CMS with such a market share and devmind seems
to be so constrained in resources.

~~~
GuiA
_> That being said, it's amazing a CMS with such a market share and devmind
seems to be so constrained in resources._

That’s what happens when you don’t have a bunch of investors throwing money at
you to pay for a growth team that can figure out how to optimize every second
of user engagement to maximize ad revenue.

It is a major problem in the software landscape today, and there is no obvious
solution.

------
brylie
For Pythonistas, Wagtail takes a similar approach to content authoring with
its StreamField:

[https://wagtail.io/](https://wagtail.io/)

[http://docs.wagtail.io/en/v2.3/topics/streamfield.html](http://docs.wagtail.io/en/v2.3/topics/streamfield.html)

~~~
jonnyscholes
Whilst also maintaining a great developer experience too! I'd never _enjoyed_
working with CMS' until I met Wagtail.

2.4 just got it's first release candidate and has a bunch of enhancements
aimed at first time users so it's a good time to give it a go!

~~~
fleetfox
Meh, it's better than wordpress for sure but it has many warts. There is no
i18n story and "modelcluster" is just a bad idea.

~~~
brylie
Can you expand on why you believe ModelCluster to be a bad idea?

------
boot13
As long as the traditional editor remains an option I won't mind. If they
force it on us, that could be a problem. I try every new version of Gutenberg
for posting on one of my sites, and so far I've had to switch back to the
traditional editor every time. From the Wordpress 5.0 welcome page: "Support
for the Classic Editor plugin will remain in WordPress through 2021... Note to
users of assistive technology: if you experience usability issues with the
block editor, we recommend you continue to use the Classic Editor."

------
smashu
This update was a really bad decision, because it broke my wordpress websites
which used carbon fields
([https://carbonfields.net](https://carbonfields.net)).

This plugin disables Gutenberg [https://perishablepress.com/disable-
gutenberg/](https://perishablepress.com/disable-gutenberg/)

------
johnchristopher
It's weird they didn't include the pre-built page from the Gutenberg demo to
highlight the new editor.

Right now the first impression is quite arid and doesn't look anything like
[https://make.wordpress.org/core/2018/10/16/introducing-
twent...](https://make.wordpress.org/core/2018/10/16/introducing-twenty-
nineteen/)

~~~
fmajid
They've committed to supporting the classic editor until 2022.

------
sxp62000
The new editor looks slick, but it's kind of confusing when you start using
it. It works for simple sites that you can build with things like the ones you
see on Squarespace, but to use Wordpress like a real CMS you still need
metaboxes.

------
fmajid
A lot of spaghetti inline JS code means it's incompatible with any site with a
sane Content-Security-Policy. I'm glad I switched to Hugo, now I need to
migrate my wife's blogs.

------
ccnafr
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18627020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18627020)

